# Maus und LAN Port leuchten obwohl PC aus ist. Wie kan ich das ändern?



## Chris134 (18. Januar 2017)

*Maus und LAN Port leuchten obwohl PC aus ist. Wie kan ich das ändern?*

Hallo, 
ich habe ein Problem. Wenn ich meinen Computer ausschalte also herunterfahre leuchtet der LAN Port weiter und meine Maus ebenfalls. Ich habe eine asrock z170 extreme 4 mainboard und habe dort keine enstellung gefunden um das zu deaktivieren. Wäre gut hätte jemand eine Lösung. 
Danke im Voraus.


----------



## CastorTolagi (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Maus und LAN Port leuchten obwohl PC aus ist. Wie kan ich das ändern?*

Hab auch schon alles durch.
Scheint nicht zu gehen.
Jumper gibts keinen auf dem Board und im BIOS hab ich bisher auch nichts gefunden, dass das abschalten würde.
Musst du damit leben oder den Rechner komplett vom Netz nehmen.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Maus und LAN Port leuchten obwohl PC aus ist. Wie kan ich das ändern?*

Standby Strom. Entweder mit leben, oder per Steckdosenleiste (oder Netzteilschalter) ausschalten


----------



## Cuzzle187 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Maus und LAN Port leuchten obwohl PC aus ist. Wie kan ich das ändern?*

Mach es auch wie PC-Bastler sagt per Steckdosenleiste.
Bei mir blinkt der Bluetooth-Dongle auch munter wenn der PC aus ist.


----------



## Chris134 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Maus und LAN Port leuchten obwohl PC aus ist. Wie kan ich das ändern?*

Ok Danke


----------



## CastorTolagi (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Maus und LAN Port leuchten obwohl PC aus ist. Wie kan ich das ändern?*

Es ist halt nur schade, dass das bei einem 130€ Board vergessen/eingespaart wurde.
Selbst bei meinem billigen ASUS H110 Board im Büro kann man den Strom von den USB-Ports nehmen; sogar via BIOS...Naja


----------



## Schnuetz1 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Maus und LAN Port leuchten obwohl PC aus ist. Wie kan ich das ändern?*

Nein, es gibt eine BIOS-Einstellung.

Erweitert -> Chipset Konfiguration -> Ruhezustand -> auf S5 stellen


----------



## Chris134 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Maus und LAN Port leuchten obwohl PC aus ist. Wie kan ich das ändern?*

ok vielen vielen danke


----------



## airXgamer (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Maus und LAN Port leuchten obwohl PC aus ist. Wie kan ich das ändern?*

Also mein AsRock Z170 Extreme4 hat das beschriebene Verhalten nicht. Lediglich wenn man im Betrieb einen Stromausfall produziert ("Hand / Heimwerker: Motto: Bis der FI / die Sicherung fliegt"laufen hier leider rum.) blinkt nachher der LAN Port gelb / orange. Hat noch jemand dieses verhalten?


----------



## markus1612 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Maus und LAN Port leuchten obwohl PC aus ist. Wie kan ich das ändern?*



Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Nein, es gibt eine BIOS-Einstellung.
> 
> Erweitert -> Chipset Konfiguration -> Ruhezustand -> auf S5 stellen


Lustig ist, dass der S5 State bei mir mein Mikrofon und meine Maus trotzdem noch munter mit Strom versorgt, aber auch nur, nachdem der PC runtergefahren wurde (nicht beim Anschalten des Netzteils).


----------



## CastorTolagi (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Maus und LAN Port leuchten obwohl PC aus ist. Wie kan ich das ändern?*



markus1612 schrieb:


> Lustig ist, dass der S5 State bei mir mein Mikrofon und meine Maus trotzdem noch munter mit Strom versorgt, aber auch nur, nachdem der PC runtergefahren wurde (nicht beim Anschalten des Netzteils).


Genau so ist es bei mir auch.
Wenn ich den PC einmal vom Strom trenne, ist ruhe, aber solange das nicht passiert ist, leuchtet alles munter vor sich hin.


----------



## markus1612 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Maus und LAN Port leuchten obwohl PC aus ist. Wie kan ich das ändern?*



CastorTolagi schrieb:


> Genau so ist es bei mir auch.
> Wenn ich den PC einmal vom Strom trenne, ist ruhe, aber solange das nicht passiert ist, leuchtet alles munter vor sich hin.


Mein Mikrofon leuchtet komischerweise auch nach dem Anschalten des NTs.


----------



## Threshold (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Maus und LAN Port leuchten obwohl PC aus ist. Wie kan ich das ändern?*

Wie fährt ihr den Rechner herunter?
Drücken des Power Buttons am Case oder per Mausklick unter Windows?
Bei mir ist das in der Tat ein Unterschied.


----------



## taks (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Maus und LAN Port leuchten obwohl PC aus ist. Wie kan ich das ändern?*

Habt ihr in Windows "Schnellstart" in den Energieeinstellungen aktiviert?
Evtl. mal deaktivieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris134 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Maus und LAN Port leuchten obwohl PC aus ist. Wie kan ich das ändern?*

Ich hatte heute extrme Probleme beim booten aber. Ich hab den schalter an meiner Mehrfachsteckdoes umgelegt und mein PC ging sofort an obwohl ich ich ordnungsgemäß herunter gefahern habe gestern. Er ging an für 3 sec ging wieder an dan ging er wieder aus dan hab ich es ins BIOS geschafft und eine Option geändert die mir vorgeschlagen würde damit meine Maus und Lan Port nicht mehr leuchten wenn mein PC aus ist ich habe in der chipset konfiguration den ruhezustand auf S5 aktiviert. danach ging nichts mehr PC bootet nach 3 sec aus und das immer wieder bis der Fail boot messager kam das es ein Problem gibt blablabla bin ins bios hab ihn deaktiviert und den ruhestandmodus auch lag es an dem ruhestandmodus oder am boot manger oder wieder am NT?


----------



## Schnuetz1 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Maus und LAN Port leuchten obwohl PC aus ist. Wie kan ich das ändern?*



markus1612 schrieb:


> Lustig ist, dass der S5 State bei mir mein Mikrofon und meine Maus trotzdem noch munter mit Strom versorgt, aber auch nur, nachdem der PC runtergefahren wurde (nicht beim Anschalten des Netzteils).



Hmm, bei mir hat dies funktioniert. 
Ich hatte auch das Problem, dass alles geleuchtet hat. Als ich es auf S5 gestellt habe, war Ruhe.


----------



## Chris134 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Maus und LAN Port leuchten obwohl PC aus ist. Wie kan ich das ändern?*

Was genau bringt dieser S5 Modus?


----------



## taks (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Maus und LAN Port leuchten obwohl PC aus ist. Wie kan ich das ändern?*



Chris134 schrieb:


> Was genau bringt dieser S5 Modus?



System Shutdown State S5 (Windows Drivers)

System Power States (Windows)


----------



## Chris134 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Maus und LAN Port leuchten obwohl PC aus ist. Wie kan ich das ändern?*

danke


----------

